# Starting issue



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

The past week it seems my Cruze has developed a starting issue. Last week I had a couple of slow sounding starts and one start where it cranked once and stopped. I just had to turn the key again and it fired up. 

But then yesterday I had a couple of slow starts when running errands. Didn't think much of it until a couple of hours later when I went to the gym. The car cranked a couple times and just died. Service theft deterrent system and service power steering came up in the dash. It wouldn't crank until I removed the key and tried again 20 seconds later. All eco stuff was reset but trip was still there. 

Then leaving the gym it did it again. Except this time only service power steering came up in the dash. The hazard lights started flashing on their own though. I thought I was going to have to use the Chevy roadside assistance for a tow. Even after removing and reinserting the key it did not start. I turned it all off and sat there for a minute.... Then it started as if nothing ever happened. 

No starting issues since then. 

I am almost due for another oil change so I will just keep driving it (unless it leaves me stranded) and ask the dealer to check it out at the oil change. Hopefully they'll be able to find some codes stored but I have a feeling it's one of those things that they will not be able to duplicate and then happens again the next day

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

There was a recall on ignition switches for some Cruze models, may want to check that out. I dont know much about cars but thats my suggestion. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

titanman2789 said:


> The past week it seems my Cruze has developed a starting issue. Last week I had a couple of slow sounding starts and one start where it cranked once and stopped. I just had to turn the key again and it fired up.
> 
> But then yesterday I had a couple of slow starts when running errands. Didn't think much of it until a couple of hours later when I went to the gym. The car cranked a couple times and just died. Service theft deterrent system and service power steering came up in the dash. It wouldn't crank until I removed the key and tried again 20 seconds later. All eco stuff was reset but trip was still there.
> 
> ...


Hello titanman2789,

I apologize for these issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. If you would like me to contact your preferred dealership, I would be happy to do so. Please send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and the preferred dealership so I can better assist. Looking forward to hearing from you!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

CruzeTDI said:


> There was a recall on ignition switches for some Cruze models, may want to check that out. I dont know much about cars but thats my suggestion.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


2014 Cruze diesel not part of that. Checked the day the recall made the news

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

titanman2789 said:


> 2014 Cruze diesel not part of that. Checked the day the recall made the news
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



O ok, I didnt see a year listed on his posting. Just made a suggestion. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Low battery?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Engine off. Battery voltage at 12.1?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeTDI said:


> There was a recall on ignition switches for some Cruze models, may want to check that out. I dont know much about cars but thats my suggestion.


The Cruze is NOT included in the ignition switch recall. This sounds more like a bad battery. Titan, don't wait. Get your battery tested.


----------



## CruzeTDI (Apr 19, 2014)

obermd said:


> The Cruze is NOT included in the ignition switch recall. This sounds more like a bad battery. Titan, don't wait. Get your battery tested.


I'm pretty confident I did read that some models were but I know my 2014 wasnt


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah it's at the dealer now. It happened again today and I decided I'm not putting up with it anymore. Took it to the dealer for oil change and to get them to check it out. They just called me and said they tested everything and it's looking good. Going to leave it there overnight and they will check it out again in the morning

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

CruzeTDI said:


> I'm pretty confident I did read that some models were but I know my 2014 wasnt


According to GM Ignition Recall Safety Information the only Chevys in the recall are the 2005 to 2010 Colbalt and 2006 to 2011 HHR.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

titanman2789 said:


> Yeah it's at the dealer now. It happened again today and I decided I'm not putting up with it anymore. Took it to the dealer for oil change and to get them to check it out. They just called me and said they tested everything and it's looking good. Going to leave it there overnight and they will check it out again in the morning
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Let's hope it fails to start for them.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

obermd said:


> Let's hope it fails to start for them.


Yeah I hope it does fail to start for them. Would be nice if it was the battery but I'm not sure if that is the case. But also not good if it is the battery... Only had the car for 7 months. I should also have confidence that my 2014 car will start without issue. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The reason we've all been guessing battery is that OEM batteries simply aren't that good.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm having a similar problem with my car as I discussed on the thread "dead battery". But my recent testing indicates it may not be the battery. Off to the dealership as soon as I can arrange it and I'm hoping they discover something.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Battery would be my first guess too but they tested it and say it's fine. Next thought is something loose with the electric, but I doubt they are going to be able to recreate the problem. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Starter? weak or worn brushes not making a good contact and fails not having max amps to crank the engine...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Ashokan1 said:


> I'm having a similar problem with my car as I discussed on the thread "dead battery". But my recent testing indicates it may not be the battery. Off to the dealership as soon as I can arrange it and I'm hoping they discover something.


Hello Ashokan1,

I'm sorry to hear that your Cruze is experiencing these issues. Please update us on the outcome of your dealership appointment, and if there was a fix to the problem. We would love the feedback!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

They just called me. Can't find the problem. Will be back to the service department if it happens again

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm thinking battery CABLES may be your issue...flaking out under high load, rather than the battery itself.

Do you have a charger at home you could hook it up to for a few hours and see if it improves the cranking a bit?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't have a charger but according to dealer nothing if wrong with the battery. Picked the car up this morning...just had the same issue again this afternoon. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Make/post a video of the problem.

I got a hunch.....


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

I would look at the starter, in one of my cars had the same problem as described and the problem was a faulty graphite brush that broke and graphite was spread inside so the brushes could not make a nice contact...so once it started ok once not and so on, with bad contact is like the starter has no power to crank the engine. But it can be bad wiring also. Good luck.


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

To me a bad battery or starter usually wouldn't cause the bizarre and seemingly random display of various warning lights during different episodes of this problem. 

One day I got in my car and noticed all my displays were in a different language. I pulled over and shut the engine off. Still the same on restart. I shut it off again but this time took the key out, opened my door to power off the dash, and waited for the series of post shutdown under hood tests to be completed so the PCM would power down. It was back to normal when I started it back up after that. Could your PCM be causing your issues?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

titanman2789 said:


> They just called me. Can't find the problem. Will be back to the service department if it happens again
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hello titanman2789,

Thank you for taking the time to keep us updated. I apologize that the service department wasn’t able to duplicate the concern. Are there any similar conditions, such as temperature or happening on a cold start, which this happens at that you might be able to tell the dealership to help them duplicate the concern?

Gregory W. (Assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm voting for bad primary battery cables also. Second guess is an intermittent ground issue. Both have been culprits here before multiple times. Did the dealer test the cables or just the battery?


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Not sure what all they checked. Only told me on the phone they checked everything they could think of. It has happened on cold starts and warm starts. Seems to be extremely random. I have tried to duplicate the issue while videoing me starting the car, but of course it hasn't happened again while I've been recording. 

It's only happened once since I picked it up from the dealer yesterday. I am going to wait around and will take it back to service next week if it continues. I am trying to video every start so hopefully it will do it again so I have some evidence. It's weird how when this happens, a couple of times the mylink has shown me an option to call on star, but not every time. Service theft deterrent system and service stabilitrack have only come up once but every time this occurs service power steering shows up in the DIC. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

Well, back to the dealer for the 2nd time for this issue. Happened again yesterday and the DIC messages came up to service just about every system the car has. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

And they tell me it's a bad battery. Actually just one cell in the battery. New battery goes in tomorrow and that should fix it. Never had any battery voltage show lower than 12.1 in the DIC, so hopefully this is going to fix it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had that issue as well. Does not seem at all uncommon with these AC Delco batteries. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Titanman, 

Thank you for the update. Hope all is well, we are just a private message away if you need us. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I had that issue as well. Does not seem at all uncommon with these AC Delco batteries.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Definitely won't be sticking with AC Delco next time I need a new battery - unless I'm still under warranty


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopefully it's resolved now


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Delco battery? My CTD came with a german battery. By the way, during your cold start routine are you waiting for your glow plug light to go out BEFORE you start your engine. If not you should be, it is critical for the proper starting on any diesel engine. The glow indicator light looks like a weird "W" near the spedometer at key on you should see it momentarily. The dealer never covered this when I bought my car but I own a 7.3 power stroke so I'm aware of glow plugs.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

warloc said:


> Delco battery? My CTD came with a german battery. By the way, during your cold start routine are you waiting for your glow plug light to go out BEFORE you start your engine. If not you should be, it is critical for the proper starting on any diesel engine. The glow indicator light looks like a weird "W" near the spedometer at key on you should see it momentarily. The dealer never covered this when I bought my car but I own a 7.3 power stroke so I'm aware of glow plugs.


Are you sure? I assumed the plugs were hot when the light was on and then cooled down when the light went out. I've never had a problem with starting at below zero F. I don't wait for the light to go out.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> Are you sure? I assumed the plugs were hot when the light was on and then cooled down when the light went out. I've never had a problem with starting at below zero F. I don't wait for the light to go out.


He's absolutely right, wait for the light to go out...

The common rail design starts well on it's own right but wait for that light to go out for optimal starting performance...you'll notice if you restart when the engine is still warm it won't come on at all...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention that not only should you always wait for the glow plug indicator light to go out, don't wait too long before you hit the starter, you'll wear out the glow plugs. The light actually means the plugs are heating up, once the light goes out it's ready to hit your starter. Hope this solves your cold start problems, too bad the dealers arn't more savy, after all how long have they been selling the Chevy diesel trucks?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

warloc said:


> Delco battery? My CTD came with a german battery. By the way, during your cold start routine are you waiting for your glow plug light to go out BEFORE you start your engine. If not you should be, it is critical for the proper starting on any diesel engine. The glow indicator light looks like a weird "W" near the spedometer at key on you should see it momentarily. The dealer never covered this when I bought my car but I own a 7.3 power stroke so I'm aware of glow plugs.


The modern diesel is different to the older ones and start much easier. Mine is 20 months old and I have never seen the glo plug light come on, car just starts.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

My guess was battery as well, glad they got it resolved.


----------



## Ashokan1 (Dec 31, 2013)

My problem with similar symptoms was diagnosed as a bad battery by the dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Although I agree with the comments about the glow plug light, these glow plugs heat up so quickly that there's really no need to do anything special.


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

All diesel engines old and new use glow plugs to pre-heat the combustion chamber for start up. Failure to allow for warm up via glow plugs is not good for your diesel engine. You won't see the indicator when you engine is warm but you really should wait for the glow plug indicator to go out before you hit the starter on a cold engine. I will say the "newer diesel engine" does seem to warm up almost instantly compared to older diesels but it should still be part of your start up routine. Unless you have a gasser?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

warloc said:


> All diesel engines old and new use glow plugs to pre-heat the combustion chamber for start up. Failure to allow for warm up via glow plugs is not good for your diesel engine. You won't see the indicator when you engine is warm but you really should wait for the glow plug indicator to go out before you hit the starter on a cold engine. I will say the "newer diesel engine" does seem to warm up almost instantly compared to older diesels but it should still be part of your start up routine. Unless you have a gasser?


The glow plugs are there so that the engine will start in cold weather, if the engine starts without them how is this doing any harm?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I woudl also imagine that the computer will not crank over the engine in our car until it detects the glow plugs are warm enough, but I could be wrong about that. I do know that it will wait to start when doing a remote start though.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> The glow plugs are there so that the engine will start in cold weather, if the engine starts without them how is this doing any harm?


Because you can cause the glow plugs to swell.

Then when you go to change them, the swollen part of the heating element usually won't fit through the threaded hole. Which means you have to break it off inside the combustion chamber, and try to vacuum the shards out, and pray for the best for your pistons, as those shards will do quite a number on the piston face before they finally (if they ever do) make it out the exhaust valve, or rip the head off and break it off.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

warloc said:


> All diesel engines old and new use glow plugs to pre-heat the combustion chamber for start up.


Not true. My friend has a boat that has a 3 cyl diesel that has no glow plugs. Mind you the boat is from the 60's


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Our GM 8 258A ship engines started with compressed air, as did our diesel air compressor.
I was on a fishing boat in Greece that started with a shotgun shell and a kerosene torch to heat the head.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

danhr said:


> Because you can cause the glow plugs to swell.
> 
> Then when you go to change them, the swollen part of the heating element usually won't fit through the threaded hole. Which means you have to break it off inside the combustion chamber, and try to vacuum the shards out, and pray for the best for your pistons, as those shards will do quite a number on the piston face before they finally (if they ever do) make it out the exhaust valve, or rip the head off and break it off.


Can't find anything about removal problems although this was interesting!

http://www.w124performance.com/docs/general/glow_plug_info1.pdf


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Can't find anything about removal problems although this was interesting!
> 
> http://www.w124performance.com/docs/general/glow_plug_info1.pdf



just because you didn't find it on google, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

Ask anyone who has worked on the US Military humvees. Where your typical driver ignores the wait to start light.


----------



## KanCruze (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a starting issue similar to titanman2789. I have never posted anything on any forum. I would be happy to tell the story if I can figure out how to do so.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Can't find anything about removal problems although this was interesting!
> 
> http://www.w124performance.com/docs/general/glow_plug_info1.pdf


That's quite interesting and useful, especially about breakage torque and reaming to replace them. Do you know if we have Beru glow plugs in our CTD's?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

danhr said:


> just because you didn't find it on google, doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> Ask anyone who has worked on the US Military humvees. Where your typical driver ignores the wait to start light.


I am not a diesel expert, but I have driven a number of heavy diesel vehicles including buses and the diesel in my Cruze is leap years better than the older type and this includes the Humvee. I asked the guy who serviced my car about cold weather starting and he said the Cruze should be treated no different to a petrol model, remembering the US uses a different engine this may not apply there.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello KanCruze,

We are sorry to hear that you are having these concerns with your vehicle as well. We'd be happy to discuss your concerns further. If you'd like our assistance yu are welcome to send us a private message or reach out to us via email at [email protected]. We look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you,

Andraya R. (assisting Kristen)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

My dealer also said to start it the same as a gas engine.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I am not a diesel expert, but I have driven a number of heavy diesel vehicles including buses and the diesel in my Cruze is leap years better than the older type and this includes the Humvee. I asked the guy who serviced my car about cold weather starting and he said the Cruze should be treated no different to a petrol model, remembering the US uses a different engine this may not apply there.


If that's who you want to bestow your trust in, than by all means.

FWIW though, I was a diesel tech for 7 years. Not only have I seen the ill effects of poor preventative maintenance/operator negligence, but also the quality of fellow "diesel technicians" 

to each their own though.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I start mine like I stole it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

danhr said:


> If that's who you want to bestow your trust in, than by all means.
> 
> FWIW though, I was a diesel tech for 7 years. Not only have I seen the ill effects of poor preventative maintenance/operator negligence, but also the quality of fellow "diesel technicians"
> 
> to each their own though.


Would living in a mild climate make a difference as even in winter I rarely need to start at really low temperatures and mostly above10C (50F). I have yet to start at 0C in 21 months.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Would living in a mild climate make a difference as even in winter I rarely need to start at really low temperatures and mostly above10C (50F). I have yet to start at 0C in 21 months.


Yup, anything will start there


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> Would living in a mild climate make a difference as even in winter I rarely need to start at really low temperatures and mostly above10C (50F). I have yet to start at 0C in 21 months.



Mild climate?! ****.... I would call that a tropical climate! lol


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

The "dealer" told you to start it like a gasser? Was that the salesman who told you that? My salesperson never saw a diesel cruze before they sold me mine. I wouldn't trust a car salesman, after all they want to sell you a new car! The glow plug usage has nothing to do with the outside temperature its about the engines temperature and whether its been warmed up or not. It takes a whole 2 seconds on the cruze to activate your glow plugs, I guess everyone is in a big hurry these days. Maybe this is why some of you are having starting issues with your diesel engines? New or old a diesel engine is not a gas engine and shouldn't be treated like one.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

warloc said:


> The glow plug usage has nothing to do with the outside temperature its about the engines temperature and whether its been warmed up or not.


False. Glow plugs indirectly read off of the engine coolant temperature (like you said) and the Intake Air Temperature (IAT) sensor.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

warloc said:


> The "dealer" told you to start it like a gasser? Was that the salesman who told you that? My salesperson never saw a diesel cruze before they sold me mine. I wouldn't trust a car salesman, after all they want to sell you a new car! The glow plug usage has nothing to do with the outside temperature its about the engines temperature and whether its been warmed up or not. It takes a whole 2 seconds on the cruze to activate your glow plugs, I guess everyone is in a big hurry these days. Maybe this is why some of you are having starting issues with your diesel engines? New or old a diesel engine is not a gas engine and shouldn't be treated like one.


We have had a diesel Cruze since they first came out in 2009, so the techs are quite familiar with them. Even well before that Holden have been selling lots of diesel SUV type vehicles and for our driving conditions no need to use glo plugs unless really cold.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> We have had a diesel Cruze since they first came out in 2009, so the techs are quite familiar with them. Even well before that Holden have been selling lots of diesel SUV type vehicles and for our driving conditions no need to use glo plugs unless really cold.


I think you and every single tech that told you that is wrong. Not trying to be a jerk, we'll agree to disagree. Just adding my vote for that's incorrect advice.


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Aussie said:


> We have had a diesel Cruze since they first came out in 2009, so the techs are quite familiar with them. Even well before that Holden have been selling lots of diesel SUV type vehicles and for our driving conditions no need to use glo plugs unless really cold.





KpaxFAQ said:


> I think you and every single tech that told you that is wrong. Not trying to be a jerk, we'll agree to disagree. Just adding my vote for that's incorrect advice.


Actually you are both right and wrong. Glow plugs are extremely useful (especially in our climate KpaqFAQ, I'm in Pittsburgh, PA), but Aussie lives in a climate that hardly gets below 50*F, even in the winter. In said tropical climate, glow plugs aren't as useful.


----------

